# Sub available (Ducthess County NY)



## DieselDoesIt (Jan 2, 2006)

Sub available in Dutchess County NY (Residential/Commercial)
[email protected]


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

DieselDoesIt said:


> Sub available in Dutchess County NY (Residential/Commercial)
> [email protected]


What do you have?

Rate requested?


----------

